
A speedy 3D printer that uses light projected into resin - longdefeat
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612869/watch-this-super-speedy-3d-printer-make-objects-suddenly-appear/
======
marssaxman
Stereolithography was the first style of 3D printing I ever heard about, back
in the late '80s. I can't tell from this article what it is about the machine
they're profiling which is supposed to represent an improvement.

~~~
gh02t
Traditional stereolithography is layer-based like FDM printers. Per the
article, this solidifies the whole object all at once. If I understand it
correctly, it does this by rotating the resin vat and controlling the UV light
to expose the whole object evenly.

------
GaryNumanVevo
The whole reason this works better in "traditional" SLS printers do it layer
by layer is to remove any accuracy issues caused by partially cured resin from
existing passes. If you're shooting UV through a bunch of non-homogenous
resin, you'll see some really bad warping, distortion.

------
falcolas
Err, over an hour for a low resolution, 4” tall print? With what system?

It’s a neat evolution in resin printing, but not quite revolutionary (yet).

------
uhrlocher
an even better improvement would be photonic momentum or molecular beam
epitaxy (MBE). a triad of laser beams would be used to levitate and position
an aliquot of polymer into position and cured by a 4th beam of sufficient
quanta to induce polymerization.

phys.cst.temple.edu/graylab/papers/48_ALL-Laser_MBE_njp_QM_2_10_2017.pdf [PDF]

